
NimbRo Robots Winning RoboCup 2017 Humanoid AdultSize Soccer Competitions - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.04928
======
basicplus2
2018..

[https://youtu.be/_bR-usQb4UE](https://youtu.be/_bR-usQb4UE)

